# Tamanegikin's knives



## TamanegiKin (Mar 25, 2012)

Fiancee and I just moved to a place with a built in display.
I couldn't resist the urge to put my knives in it. Thinking that some Tenegui under them would probably add some raditude, so that'll be next.
Anyway here's the family portrait.















Sorry for the less than stellar pics.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 25, 2012)

Left side starting at the top:
-Suisin 300 shiro-ko Yanagiba
-Yoshihiro 195 blue#2 Deba
-Yoshihiro 165 SKD Nakiri
-Unknown Hagane Garasaki
-Tojiro DP Honesuki

Western gyutos in the center:
-Konosuke 240 HD
-Hiromoto 240 AS 

Right side starting from the top:
-Suisin 270 Inox Honyaki Gyuto
-Masamoto 240 KS Gyuto
-Kochi 240 Kuro-uchi Gyuto
-Gesshin Hide 240 Blue#2 Hon-Kasumi Gyuto
-Konosuke 240 White#2 Gyuto
-Konosuke 210 White#2 Petty

I'll try for some better individual shots soon.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 25, 2012)

Kochi


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 25, 2012)

I love your collection, well done!


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow nice find on the house that has a perfect display for your knives.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks y'all, it worked out pretty well. Truthfully, I hadn't even thought about the knives going in the case until we started unpacking.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 26, 2012)

Excellent collection.

However, for the sake of symmetry, you need to either a) sell two, or b) buy nine more and take over the top shelf too. 

Congrats on the new place.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 26, 2012)

Johnny, 
Thanks and great point! You know that around these parts it'll always be option b haha. 
Then after that my knives will hopefully begin inhabiting a third shelf lol. 
Maybe at that point the ole ladybird will kick me outta the house.


----------



## Vladimir (Mar 26, 2012)

well, ... What is the favorite?:cooking:


----------



## barramonday (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice , thanks for posting!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 26, 2012)

Or maybe you could just have a couple of these made to fit against the back of that cabinet, with the few that don't fit on the wall as you have them now in front of the racks...

Just tell your lady it's either custom racks or nine more knives and a second shelf in the cabinet.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 26, 2012)

You mean the third shelf second is already taken for more knives.:dance4:


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 27, 2012)

Vladimir said:


> well, ... What is the favorite?:cooking:



Hmm that's tough, I don't think I can pick a favorite. I enjoy them all for their individual characteristics. Lately though, I've been mostly using the Suisin Inox, Gesshin Hide, Kono HD and Kochi gyutos at work (in no particular order).


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 27, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Or maybe you could just have a couple of these made to fit against the back of that cabinet, with the few that don't fit on the wall as you have them now in front of the racks...
> 
> Just tell your lady it's either custom racks or nine more knives and a second shelf in the cabinet.



I'm going to have to trick her into whichever option that'll allow the most knives in the long run muahahah. :spiteful:


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 27, 2012)

More Kochi love.


----------

